# Pick me a grinder...



## KTD (Dec 28, 2017)

I'm looking for a very lightly used on demand grinder for espresso, having used a niche for a while I've come to the conclusion I don't want to single dose and prefer something a little less homely looking if that makes any sense... it will be paired with a Pavoni Europiccola. If I can keep it under £400 then great, if something is particularly good value happy to go higher. Size not an issue. Considering a used Atom, zenith, c5 that type of thing.

What would you buy if you had the same needs?


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Obviously a little bit higher than your budget, but my compak E8 is so nice to use with the Pavoni. I don't really weigh that much now and can tell (most of the time) where I need to be with dose and grind size. I try let the Pavoni and taste tell me where to be.

I haven't used any other on demand grinders other than the sage line so I can't compare to the more expensive ones, so it's just my opinion on the one I've got 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KTD (Dec 28, 2017)

Looks an absolute beast lol if one happened to come up I may have a look! Think it's likely it'll be a step down from that though 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Planter (Apr 12, 2017)

You're still selling yours aren't you Joey?

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cooffe (Mar 7, 2019)

KTD said:


> I'm looking for a very lightly used on demand grinder for espresso, having used a niche for a while I've come to the conclusion I don't want to single dose and prefer something a little less homely looking if that makes any sense... it will be paired with a Pavoni Europiccola. If I can keep it under £400 then great, if something is particularly good value happy to go higher. Size not an issue. Considering a used Atom, zenith, c5 that type of thing.
> 
> What would you buy if you had the same needs?


 Why don't you like single dosing? Do you prefer conical or flat burrs? I have the Atom 60E in chrome and it looks nice, but still feels/looks robust enough. Produces fluffy grinds, and I find WDT actually isn't necessary. I picked mine up second hand as well for a reasonable price.

I've not used it with a Pavoni but if you were ever swinging by the West Mids you're more than welcome to come and have a play about with it. I think if I were to buy again I'd likely pick up an Atom again, or maybe even a used K30 (however I think in this price bracket, it might be a bit too heavily used - £600 can get you a good one though).


----------



## KTD (Dec 28, 2017)

Cooffe said:


> Why don't you like single dosing? Do you prefer conical or flat burrs? I have the Atom 60E in chrome and it looks nice, but still feels/looks robust enough. Produces fluffy grinds, and I find WDT actually isn't necessary. I picked mine up second hand as well for a reasonable price.
> I've not used it with a Pavoni but if you were ever swinging by the West Mids you're more than welcome to come and have a play about with it. I think if I were to buy again I'd likely pick up an Atom again, or maybe even a used K30 (however I think in this price bracket, it might be a bit too heavily used - £600 can get you a good one though).


Just find it easier to grind straight from a hopper, it's not a major dislike just a slight preference. Wasn't keen on the on/off switch either on the niche. I really like the atom, probably top of my wanted list. Maybe you should think about upgrading 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cooffe (Mar 7, 2019)

KTD said:


> Just find it easier to grind straight from a hopper, it's not a major dislike just a slight preference. Wasn't keen on the on/off switch either on the niche. I really like the atom, probably top of my wanted list. Maybe you should think about upgrading
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Haha! What were you thinking I should upgrade to? I have been very tempted recently to go back to single dosing...


----------



## KTD (Dec 28, 2017)

Ahh I wish I still had mine I would have been straight over lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cooffe (Mar 7, 2019)

KTD said:


> Ahh I wish I still had mine I would have been straight over lol
> ﻿
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Unfortunate! I might just have to buy a Niche and demote the Atom to pourover only at some point. I was waiting for a reasonably priced second-hand Niche to come up for sale.

Do you want flat burrs then? I've heard that the Forienzato grinders can be quite good - specifically the F84.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Planter said:


> You're still selling yours aren't you Joey?
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


Nah I decided to keep it 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KTD (Dec 28, 2017)

Cooffe said:


> Unfortunate! I might just have to buy a Niche and demote the Atom to pourover only at some point. I was waiting for a reasonably priced second-hand Niche to come up for sale.
> Do you want flat burrs then? I've heard that the Forienzato grinders can be quite good - specifically the F84.


Honestly I dont mind as long as it's a decent grinder, most models I'm looking at have flats

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fez (Dec 31, 2018)

Cooffe said:


> Unfortunate! I might just have to buy a Niche and demote the Atom to pourover only at some point. I was waiting for a reasonably priced second-hand Niche to come up for sale.
> 
> Do you want flat burrs then? I've heard that the Forienzato grinders can be quite good - specifically the F84.


 There might be one coming up soon


----------



## Planter (Apr 12, 2017)

joey24dirt said:


> Nah I decided to keep it
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I struggle to keep up with you lot and your constant changes 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Planter said:


> I struggle to keep up with you lot and your constant changes
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


I'll be sticking with what I have for a while now, that is until I get my Oscar back from my mate 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

KTD said:


> Just find it easier to grind straight from a hopper, it's not a major dislike just a slight preference. Wasn't keen on the on/off switch either on the niche. I really like the atom, probably top of my wanted list. Maybe you should think about upgrading
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Have you used one at home?

IMHO on demands are a pain if you swap beans and make less than 10 coffees a day. You have to dial in time (weight) on top of grind setting, purge every morning/session and between changing grind setting, time based dosing is also inconsistent if you don't have many beans in the hopper. If you stick to one bean, you'll probably be fine.

Don't get me wrong, grinders you are looking for are well regarded and will make tasty coffee.

If you are still set on one, throw Ceado E37s into the mix. Domination of niche in this forum dropped the price of them by fair bit. The taste of it is day and night compared to N, if you drink light roasts.


----------



## Cooffe (Mar 7, 2019)

Fez said:


> There might be one coming up soon


 Haha why are you shifting it?


----------



## Fez (Dec 31, 2018)

Cooffe said:


> Haha why are you shifting it?


 I didn't say I was. "Might" was the key word there ?


----------



## KTD (Dec 28, 2017)

PPapa said:


> Have you used one at home?
> 
> IMHO on demands are a pain if you swap beans and make less than 10 coffees a day. You have to dial in time (weight) on top of grind setting, purge every morning/session and between changing grind setting, time based dosing is also inconsistent if you don't have many beans in the hopper. If you stick to one bean, you'll probably be fine.
> 
> ...


I've always had grinders with hoppers and almost always buy in kilos and work my way through one bag at at time, completely agree switching is a pain and for most single dosing is probably better. E37 is now on the list too! cheers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

I vary rarely purge unless specifically aiming for a tasty espresso.

The switching of beans is a pain at times, so I tend to just go through one bag at a time anyway. Gives me time to get the most from the beans I'm using I suppose.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

KTD said:


> I've always had grinders with hoppers and almost always buy in kilos and work my way through one bag at at time, completely agree switching is a pain and for most single dosing is probably better. E37 is now on the list too! cheers
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ah, fair enough then. I have 4x250g bags open (only 4 because fifth is finished!) at the moment, so...

Keep in mind that Ceado had a bit of a naming nightmare as I believe both E37 and E37J refer to a grinder that has 64ish mm burrs compared to 83mm on E37S. Easy mistake to do...


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

+1 for the e37s.

Superb results in the cup. Sold
Mine for not much above your budget and would definitely buy another one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KTD (Dec 28, 2017)

PPapa said:


> Ah, fair enough then. I have 4x250g bags open (only 4 because fifth is finished!) at the moment, so...
> 
> Keep in mind that Ceado had a bit of a naming nightmare as I believe both E37 and E37J refer to a grinder that has 64ish mm burrs compared to 83mm on E37S. Easy mistake to do...


Thanks for the heads up on the naming, definitely would have been me who would have ended up with a 64mm 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KTD (Dec 28, 2017)

Will I get a noticeable difference waiting for something used to come up from the above list over this, 3 year warranty, extra set of burrs

https://www.bellabarista.co.uk/brands/compak/compak-k3-touch-advanced-gblack.html

For £310 it seems like a bargain, however I'm questioning whether I may need/want something a bit better.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Inspector (Feb 23, 2017)

Well im sure this grinder has seen better days but price is good

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.co.uk%2Fulk%2Fitm%2F123870475602


----------



## KTD (Dec 28, 2017)

Inspector said:


> Well im sure this grinder has seen better days but price is good
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.co.uk%2Fulk%2Fitm%2F123870475602


If it was going in the utility room I may get away with it but I may as well pack my bags now if I dropped that on the kitchen worktop

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KTD (Dec 28, 2017)

Frustrating time with Bella Barista today...decided on a new grinder, website said it was in stock, they then emailed me to say it wasn't... then emailed again and said actually it might be after all...then emailed me again to say no it definitely wasn't! Wasn't even a sorry in any of the emails  not the usual standards of service they normally offer.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

Not a surprise, I found their customer service to be lacklustre.


----------



## KTD (Dec 28, 2017)

Temporary solution sorted, should be a decent match and resale value pretty similar when I see something of interest on here.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

